# Bumper Boy Service



## Danny May (Jul 26, 2004)

I have been having problems with my transmitter. So, I call Amy and she is sending me a new one, and is going to credit my account once I mail her the old one. You can not ask for better service then that.

Danny


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Amy has turned around the poor customer service that BB was becoming known for. It's now top notch customer service.


----------



## blackdi (Mar 12, 2003)

Amy and Tom are both on the ball. It's seem to be a lot better.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

That is good to hear


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

*Warranty service for my deluxe 4-shooter*

Great Service Amy ,

Sent my BB 4 shooter transmitter, receiver and charger in for upgrade and repair as required. (unit would not hold charge). Told Amy I was in a rush as we are in the middle of HT season and I needed back as soon as she could arrange. Original quote time was 2-3 weeks.

I sent it out on April 2, received back today, April 19, turn around (including shipping ) just over 2 weeks. I am pleased with BB's pro-activeness and appreciate their understanding of my needs.

Great job.

Steve


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I had a bit of a problem having my call and e-mail returned by Amy, but she came through and in fact when I didn't resopnd back the next day after she left me a message she left another saying she was going to go a head and take care of my problem. 
The service has gotten 100% better since Amy took over. Aaron was a very nice guy, but a lousy at service.
Now they have a great product with great service!


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

Amy was prompt in returning my various emails, we never talked by phone but then again never needed to.

Steve


----------



## swamprat II (Feb 22, 2004)

I had nothing but great service from them since they changed over. I hope that other turd is in jail!!! :twisted:


----------

